# Link to Col. Tim Collins Speach.



## Spr.Earl (7 May 2004)

http://www.compsoc.nuigalway.ie/~chucky/speech.html


----------



## Redeye (7 May 2004)

DCO read that to us in the mess last night - good piece...


----------



## PPCLI Guy (7 May 2004)

That was spectacular


----------



## Tyrnagog (7 May 2004)

Very stirring.  You rarely hear oratory of that calibre anymore.  A true Officer and Gentleman.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (7 May 2004)

I notice the Brit tabloids tried to paint him as a war criminal.  The same scum who tried that (the charges were seen to be unfounded) are probably the ones faking atrocity pictures of British soldiers.


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 May 2004)

Yes on the word of a U.S. ANG/Res. Officer he dressed down for some reason and he decided to get even but the charges where proven not to be true and the resulting investigation and distrust of Col.Collins word lead him to resign.

I‘m trying to find his reasons for his  resignation,I read them on the Beeb,Telegraph? 
But I do remember reading why he decided to resign.


----------

